# Torque settings



## jcgclu (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone know what (Kooks) headers should be torqued to?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You can call up the manufacture and see. I don't have any myself but I will not go more than 20ft-lbs.


----------

